# coffee in the mornin



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

how ya like it?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Strong, black and in abundance.


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

haha...exactly!!..gonna be a long monday


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

just started drinkin coffee everyonce in awhile.. gotta have some sugar and creamer


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Like it like my women hot black n bitter. Lol naw j/k hot with coffee mate creamer


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

:haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

black


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> black


And if the M&G is any example of Phree's mood in the morning, stay far far away until he's had a cup. lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

strong'n black, hint of sweet


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Strong, black and in abundance.


Me too...when I was about fifteen I ask my Grandpa at the deer lease for some milk for my coffee and he looked at me and said "boy if your gonna hunt with me you'll drink your coffee black and your whiskey straight!" I been drinking it that way every since.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

No additives, Just as is. With unlimited refills


----------



## jeff700VTWIN (Nov 22, 2009)

i like my coffee.......crisp, lol i couldnt help it, but really i like it with a lil sugar and a bit of irish cream


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Black and strong...


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i like mine like my women sweet and creamy


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Double triple for me.....and the thicker the better.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

black with only a lil suga


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

little bit of french vanilla creamer. then i go take a healthy poop.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

However I can get it.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

drtj said:


> Like it like my women hot black n bitter. Lol naw j/k hot with coffee mate creamer


The other day my boyfriend told his son he likes his women like his coffee and his son said "black??" (I'm not). He laughed and said "no, hot, strong and sweet". His son looked at me, laughed and said "so why you with her".


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i don't drink it any more because i had so much sugar and creamer in it it wasn't even coffee anymore


----------



## kawi rider (Nov 23, 2009)

With a little cream and sugar, like it sweet.


----------

